# Well Finished



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Well it is about time I post some pixs! So here they are and enjoy.


































































Toad


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Toad. Hope you'll show us what it looks like when you install it on your layout. 

Llyn


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice project. Now you need an old farmhouse for it to sit behind.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute  

And your LGB engineer looks like my old one, "skin" showing through in places


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all! I don't have the money yet to get powder for small weathering details but intill then this will have to work. No green eather I found I was missing in what paint I had for the roof /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif 
As for the ole chap there I was taking the mold lines off so I can cast him again X how ever many I want and is why you saw flesh color  Will break his joints and all to get other people from him. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
Toad


----------

